# Cobia bite versus Tides, Moon Phase, other?



## Chuck Vickery (Mar 10, 2010)

I would sure appreciate any knowledge regarding how the Cobia bite relates to tides and moon phase, or other. I noticed last year that there was a good bite early April, a relatively slow week, and then another good week. Seems like tide and moon? Maybe winds? Do they prefer to come to the surface and bite during the incoming flood tide? High tide? Ebb tide? Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

SE wind, W current....game on.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

In coming tide seems to be best but if conditions are right you will se fish all day.. Big fish around the full moon in April although they don't seem to bite well then. No west wind. SE is best.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

just to clarify for me SE wind? Does that mean wind blowing "From" the SE? THks


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Wind direction is the direction from where it is blowing.

Current is the direction that it is flowing to.


From where she blows, to where she flows.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I was told that Cobia at night-time during full moons feed on crabs.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

What is the best bait? Live or lures? I've never caught one but i'm hoping to this year? Also can you catch them from the beach or do you need a boat? What about a kayak? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Eels, crabs, lures but the biggest I've ever caught was on a hard head catfish.


----------

